# working from an extension ladder



## kbsparky

Nope, never heard of this. He's nuts.


----------



## Charlie K

It would depend on your companies safety policy. We work for many GCs and customers that have there own safety policies in place. The GCs will have a pre construction meeting and go over their policies. We work for one that requires tieing off at 6' and safety harness in a scissors lift. Most rental lifts do not place to tie off and the handrails are a no no.

Charlie


----------



## Speedy Petey

I guess linemen, telco and CATV guys have been wrong all these years.


----------



## 480sparky

I work from extension ladders all the time.


----------



## Bailey 167

480sparky said:


> I work from extension ladders all the time.


Nice pic! I'm so burnt out on safety guys walking around justifying there own jobs by writing us up on violations, saying "We are just looking out for you guys" When it's really about Ins. companies. I'm curious if elect. contractors put in extra money for safety in there bids for large projects.


----------



## AussieApprentice

Bailey 167 said:


> I'm curious if elect. contractors put in extra money for safety in there bids for large projects.


All the time. Even for small jobs if we have to hire equipment.

If they have a safety policy requiring special equipment they can't complain about the cost and we get to work in a safer environment.


----------



## dawgs

480sparky said:


> I work from extension ladders all the time.


 Your ground man is kind of lazy just sittin there in the truck.


----------



## 480sparky

dawgs said:


> Your ground man is kind of lazy just sittin there in the truck.


He's my Safety Foreman / Spotter.


----------



## chenley

Renewed my workers comp. yesterday and while going over it the underwriter did state that you could not work off of an extension ladder over 15', below 15' is alright though. I have no idea if he is right/wrong although surprised to see this post today after hearing about it yesterday.


----------



## spoon

480sparky said:


> I work from extension ladders all the time.


Haha that ain't you man, is it? :thumbsup:

Reminds me of when we went to set up a temp service at some damn house. There was an existing pole (about 20ft tall) out front, which we installed our panel and service drop/raceway and weather head. I wish I had a pic man. I was standing on the top rung of an extension ladder, which of course was on top of the maxed out scissor lift. It's not like the work was right in front of my face either, I had to reach.

Imagine being on top of that, and then trying to wrestle the 500kcmil's into the separately bushed opening of the weather head. Oy! :blink:


----------



## JPRO2

i hate installing wallpacs from an extension ladder i would be pleased if someone said no i can't do it haha ..we seem to end up with the ****ty ones where you can't remove the glass lense which makes it so akward


----------



## tpr

if the guy on that bike would just foot the ladder . i don't see a problem????


----------



## Jana88

Nice pics. I hope its safe there.


----------



## 5volts

Jana88 said:


> Nice pics. I hope its safe there.


Now do you,fftopic:


----------



## gilbequick

All kidding aside, be safe out there on ladders. A guy at my jobsite died 2 days ago. He was on an 8ft ladder cleaning some walls, lost balance and landed on his head, and died. I don't know all the details but you don't have to be very high up to get hurt.


----------



## htneighbors

*Here's a BOZO...*

:no::001_huh: Take this guy a bulb, huh?


----------



## randomkiller

gilbequick said:


> All kidding aside, be safe out there on ladders. A guy at my jobsite died 2 days ago. He was on an 8ft ladder cleaning some walls, lost balance and landed on his head, and died. I don't know all the details but you don't have to be very high up to get hurt.


 

It isn't the fall that kills you it's the sudden stop @ 0ft.


----------



## randomkiller

spoon said:


> Haha that ain't you man, is it? :thumbsup:
> 
> Reminds me of when we went to set up a temp service at some damn house. There was an existing pole (about 20ft tall) out front, which we installed our panel and service drop/raceway and weather head. I wish I had a pic man. I was standing on the top rung of an extension ladder, which of course was on top of the maxed out scissor lift. It's not like the work was right in front of my face either, I had to reach.
> 
> Imagine being on top of that, and then trying to wrestle the 500kcmil's into the separately bushed opening of the weather head. Oy! :blink:


 
You lost me here, if the pole was @20' and you were on an extension ladder on a maxed out scissor lift something is missing here. A 16' ext. ladder on the platform of a lift not extended would be at 20'.


----------



## MDShunk

I find it more comfortable to work off an extension ladder for extended periods when I wear a body belt. Just latch on and lean back. Lets you use both hands a lot easier. Handy, too, for leaning the ladder on light poles and reaching back to change a lamp that's out on an arm.


----------



## Speedy Petey

gilbequick said:


> All kidding aside, be safe out there on ladders. A guy at my jobsite died 2 days ago. He was on an 8ft ladder cleaning some walls, lost balance and landed on his head, and died. I don't know all the details but you don't have to be very high up to get hurt.


Locally we had a similar one here, only it was a *6'* baker scaffold.


----------



## Hidyusbeast

I once had to retro-fit a ballast on a wallpack that was about 30'+ using a rented 40' extension ladder. I wasn't too comfortable , but I just thought about my brother who is an iron worker connector (connecting beams in mid-air for sky scrapers). After that I thought it wasn't so bad.


----------



## Minuteman

We have the contract to service all the Tornado Sirens in the County. My (wife's) nephew works with us and was servicing the batteries 2 weeks ago. He leaned a 16' extension ladder against a siren, unextended, carrying the battery tester. The tester is like 8" x 12" and 6" tall, weighs maybe 5 lbs. 

Somehow he fell and the battery tester hit in the nose. He has a 3" jagged cut and his nose is broke. He had several stitches and will have reconstructive surgery next week and might miss a month of work.


----------



## Bkessler

Just curious was it an unlucky accident or was a klutz involved?


----------



## Minuteman

Kinda both. He said he heard a pop sound and the ladder shifted. We are guessing that the rung latches were not fully set, do to him not extending the ladder.

If so, then the rung latches may have been a short distance from actually resting on the rung. He is a small guy, weighing about 140 lbs. He was holding the tester while opening the siren control panel. Upper half shifts and drops into the rung latch. Just enough for him to lose his balance.

One hand on the panel, the other holding the tester. Gravity took over.


----------



## bobelectric

I rode a gaget ladder down 12 feet last week.my fingers are still sore,as are my leg musles.My fault for using the customers' ladder.


----------



## gilbequick

What's a gaget ladder?


----------



## MDShunk

gilbequick said:


> What's a gaget ladder?


I was wondering the same thing, but I guess maybe one of those Little Giant/Cosco/Telesteps things.


----------



## bobelectric

One of those cheaper extension ladders with nylon feet, that can be a small A frame.(gadget,trick)


----------

